# VENISON THREAD!



## Trap Star

All this talk about hunting, lets talk about venison. Send pics.


----------



## Trap Star

Too rare?


----------



## Waif

Have a little respect for such beautiful food!
Your best china , linen napkins , chrystal glassware, solid silver fork , ect. should be in play.
(My apologies if that is your best china...)


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Trap Star said:


> All this talk about hunting, lets talk about venison. Send pics.
> 
> View attachment 599543


Juat surprised there’s isn’t any Busch light cans in the picture?
Flight


----------



## d_rek

Grilled up some backstrap and burgers tonight... no pictures though. Kids loved it.


----------



## bmoffit

Now this is my kinda thread!!!!


----------



## Trap Star

Flight of the arrow said:


> Juat surprised there’s isn’t any Busch light cans in the picture?
> Flight


Here is one with a few shrubs. Lol


----------



## up520

Trap Star said:


> Too rare?


NOOOOO My complements to the chef


----------



## bowhunter426

I make a lot of sausage. Up to 50lbs so far this season. 30lbs of venison and 20lbs or pork and cheese










Jalepeno with pepperjack cheese









Fresh caught Whitefish with mushroom marsala venison tenderloin medallions


----------



## plugger




----------



## Walleyze247

Grilled on the weber, with some hickory chips.


----------



## Trunkslammer

6 days into a 8 day backpack hunt and my buddy and I were dreaming of a cheeseburger early into the afternoon. After bouncing ideas around and what we had available we came up with finely chopped tenderloin cooked in lots of butter and extra salt, pepper, and some sort of spicy seasoning. Sautéed onions and mushrooms placed into a tortilla with bits of sharp cheddar atop the browned bits of tenderloin. This is what washed down our dehydrated mountain house meals for the evening. I have a feeling this recipe will make its way into our home rotation once in a while. Possibly substitute the tenderloin with a lesser cut. It was simply heaven after eating backpackers food and simple venison steaks for 6 days straight.


----------



## firemantom

backstrap, my boys can’t get enough!








Venison bacon- this is amazing!








Venison sausage topped with venison bacon and eggs


----------



## fishdip

Trap Star said:


> All this talk about hunting, lets talk about venison. Send pics.
> 
> View attachment 599543


That is done to perfection


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

Trap Star said:


> Too rare?


No. Perfectly cooked.


----------



## jiggin is livin

firemantom said:


> backstrap, my boys can’t get enough!
> View attachment 599635
> 
> Venison bacon- this is amazing!
> View attachment 599637
> 
> Venison sausage topped with venison bacon and eggs
> View attachment 599639


I have made a lot of things with venison, but never bacon. That looks amazing!! 

I gotta try it.


----------



## Trap Star

@DEDGOOSE 

Chef boy R Ded where you at with some pics?


----------



## John Hine

I love the venison bacon but boy is it expensive to have made. Worth every penny!


----------



## Big Shooter

Three of my favorite venny meals are shish kabobs (grilled), bacon wrapped tender loin (grilled), and canned venison used to make tips and noodles with moral mushrooms.


----------



## Team Camo

Nothing fancy Venison steak McCormick steak seasoning..


----------



## jmich24

Sweet and Spicy Jerky


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Tenderloin, garden green beans and pepers


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Venison and woodcock chili.


----------



## Team Camo

Waif said:


> Have a little respect for such beautiful food!
> Your best china , linen napkins , chrystal glassware, solid silver fork , ect. should be in play.
> (My apologies if that is your best china...)


When I come in late for dinner this is the best china I get...:lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Trap Star said:


> @DEDGOOSE
> 
> Chef boy R Ded where you at with some pics?


Lol Here's one from last year.. This was always my favorite of mas venny dishes. Friends always requested. Lost ma Christmas Eve 18.

I searched high and low for recipe. Was basically in tears. I vented on FB low and behold the now deceased man who gave ma the recipe daughter saw my plight and said your talking about dad's recipe aren't ya next day had it. Ma made with duck, Goose, venison and turkey too I think. Made it last year. I love cooking Asian, got some really good ideas and recipes


Venison Szechuan (spicy)


----------



## firemantom

It’s pretty easy to make. You do the mixing one evening then put the meat in aluminum cake pans and refrigerate overnight. The next day you follow the directions on smoking it, then at the end of the day you have yourself some amazing deer bacon. Here the link to where I get my seasoning. https://www.curleyssausagekitchen.com/products/venison-bacon



jiggin is livin said:


> I have made a lot of things with venison, but never bacon. That looks amazing!!
> 
> I gotta try it.


----------



## bmoffit

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol Here's one from last year.. This was always my favorite of mas venny dishes. Friends always requested. Lost ma Christmas Eve 18.
> 
> I searched high and low for recipe. Was basically in tears. I vented on FB low and behold the now deceased man who gave ma the recipe daughter saw my plight and said your talking about dad's recipe aren't ya next day had it. Ma made with duck, Goose, venison and turkey too I think. Made it last year. I love cooking Asian, got some really good ideas and recipes
> 
> 
> Venison Szechuan (spicy)
> 
> View attachment 600135


post that recipe!!! That looks delicious!


----------



## plugger

KaBobs


----------



## jiggin is livin

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol Here's one from last year.. This was always my favorite of mas venny dishes. Friends always requested. Lost ma Christmas Eve 18.
> 
> I searched high and low for recipe. Was basically in tears. I vented on FB low and behold the now deceased man who gave ma the recipe daughter saw my plight and said your talking about dad's recipe aren't ya next day had it. Ma made with duck, Goose, venison and turkey too I think. Made it last year. I love cooking Asian, got some really good ideas and recipes
> 
> 
> Venison Szechuan (spicy)
> 
> View attachment 600135


That looks awesome!! 

I know we have PM'd back and forth about BBQ, but I am getting into Asian dishes more and more also. Our new thing the last year or so is making Sushi, my wife and I both love it and it is so easy once you get in the groove. 

I gotta give something like what you posted a try.



firemantom said:


> It’s pretty easy to make. You do the mixing one evening then put the meat in aluminum cake pans and refrigerate overnight. The next day you follow the directions on smoking it, then at the end of the day you have yourself some amazing deer bacon. Here the link to where I get my seasoning. https://www.curleyssausagekitchen.com/products/venison-bacon


Thank you! 

I am going to do it for sure. I mentioned it to my wife and she is all about it now.

Our next deer or two will be corned venison and bacon. I still have quiet a bit of ham, but that will be getting done again this year.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK

stuffed backstrap with cream cheese, onions, jalapenos. Wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Joe Archer

Early season grilled tenderloin.








<----<<<


----------



## DEDGOOSE

jiggin is livin said:


> That looks awesome!!
> 
> I know we have PM'd back and forth about BBQ, but I am getting into Asian dishes more and more also. Our new thing the last year or so is making Sushi, my wife and I both love it and it is so easy once you get in the groove.
> 
> I gotta give something like what you posted a try.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I am going to do it for sure. I mentioned it to my wife and she is all about it now.
> 
> Our next deer or two will be corned venison and bacon. I still have quiet a bit of ham, but that will be getting done again this year.


Asian is fun. There's alot of oils spices and vinegars that really bring out the taste.

There's also a product I haven't used in a while that's easily available in a bottle and cuts alot of corners and makes good asian simple.


----------



## jiggin is livin

DEDGOOSE said:


> Asian is fun. There's alot of oils spices and vinegars that really bring out the taste.
> 
> There's also a product I haven't used in a while that's easily available in a bottle and cuts alot of corners and makes good asian simple.


Sake? I like drinking it lol


----------



## PWood

Venison Meatloaf









Venison/pork kielbasa ready for the stuffer.


----------



## QDMAMAN

bowhunter426 said:


> I make a lot of sausage. Up to 50lbs so far this season. 30lbs of venison and 20lbs or pork and cheese
> 
> View attachment 599555
> 
> 
> Jalepeno with pepperjack cheese


If your lookin, you aint cookin!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

jiggin is livin said:


> Sake? I like drinking it lol


Bwahaha no


----------



## jiggin is livin

DEDGOOSE said:


> Bwahaha no


OHHHHHH MSG!? lol


----------



## motdean

@DEDGOOSE 

@plugger 

I am calling for a post-Covid cook off.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

motdean said:


> @DEDGOOSE
> 
> @plugger
> 
> I am calling for a post-Covid cook off.


Way things are going nursing home lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE

motdean said:


> @DEDGOOSE
> 
> @plugger
> 
> I am calling for a post-Covid cook off.


No lol


----------



## bowhunter426

QDMAMAN said:


> If your lookin, you aint cookin!


I can't hang them vertical so I need to roll them every couple hours to keep the fat from pooling up


----------



## uofmball1

Made a batch of venison jerky for deer camp this year.

















And this past weekend tried making corned venison and it turned out great.


----------



## QDMAMAN

bowhunter426 said:


> I can't hang...


Obviously! :evil::lol:


----------



## bowhunter426

QDMAMAN said:


> Obviously! :evil::lol:


Ouch, now back to the topic at hand. We going to see some Venison from you with a side of Big and Beasty?


----------



## QDMAMAN

bowhunter426 said:


> Ouch, now back to the topic at hand. We going to see some Venison from you with a side of Big and Beasty?


Does moose venison count?


----------



## bowhunter426

QDMAMAN said:


> Does moose venison count?


Sure


----------



## QDMAMAN

bowhunter426 said:


> Sure


The wife has a roast in the oven for dinner tonight....stay tuned!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I hope to have a repeat performance.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

QDMAMAN said:


> The wife has a roast in the oven for dinner tonight....stay tuned!


I have a pork butt in the smoker for deer camp. Pulled pork is a camp tradition. I have to settle for applewood smoked baby back ribs for tonight.


----------



## Trap Star

QDMAMAN said:


> The wife has a roast in the oven for dinner tonight....stay tuned!


Man I like venison roast better than a beef roast in the crock pot. Onion soup pack, little beef both...oh buddy. 









Throwing this in the pot tomorrow.


----------



## fishnpbr

Trap Star said:


> Man I like venison roast better than a beef roast in the crock pot. Onion soup pack, little beef both...oh buddy.
> View attachment 600523
> 
> 
> Throwing this in the pot tomorrow.


I have always said I would try anything once as far as food goes. I believe I have found were that line would be drawn.


----------



## BlackRhino

Trap Star said:


> Too rare?


Nope, too done. JK, they look great!

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophy Specialist

PWood said:


> Venison Meatloaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venison/pork kielbasa ready for the stuffer.


Venison does make the best meatloaf. Made it for super today.


----------



## Trap Star

You guys must be immune to my nonsense when noone cares about the Ox d*ck


----------



## plugger

Trophy Specialist said:


> Venison does make the best meatloaf. Made it for super today.


 When my kids were younger I use to make venison meatloaf quite a bit and everyone liked it. One year I ran out of venison and made it with store bought burger and both kids thought the beef meatloaf was too greasy and they said no more.


----------



## Trap Star

plugger said:


> When my kids were younger I use to make venison meatloaf quite a bit and everyone liked it. One year I ran out of venison and made it with store bought burger and both kids thought the beef meatloaf was too greasy and they said no more.


When my daughter way 3 or 4 she went to town with my mom and they went to taco bell. She had never been to taco bell and would not eat a taco bc it smelled funny. Mom told her it was deer meat and she said..oh ok, and ate it up.


----------



## QDMAMAN

This was DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## bowhunter426

60/40 Venison Pork Shoulder Jalepeno Summer sausage with cheddar and pepper jack cheese


----------



## plugger

QDMAMAN said:


> This was DELICIOUS!!!
> View attachment 600947



Pot Roast?


----------



## QDMAMAN

plugger said:


> Pot Roast?


Moose round roast! Mmmmmmm!


----------



## jiggin is livin

QDMAMAN said:


> Moose round roast! Mmmmmmm!


I have always wanted to try Moose. Is it like deer where the fat is nasty?

Doing Venison broccoli stir fry kinda deal tonight. We will see how it turns out, kinda winging it! Lol

Gonna shoot for something like @DEDGOOSE made, I hope.


----------



## QDMAMAN

jiggin is livin said:


> I have always wanted to try Moose. Is it like deer where the fat is nasty?
> 
> Doing Venison broccoli stir fry kinda deal tonight. We will see how it turns out, kinda winging it! Lol
> 
> Gonna shoot for something like @DEDGOOSE made, I hope.


No, the fat, what little there is, is tasty.


----------



## twiliter

Team Camo said:


> When I come in late for dinner this is the best china I get...:lol:
> View attachment 600107


Team Camo-
What’s for dessert? Looks great


----------



## Team Camo

twiliter said:


> Team Camo-
> What’s for dessert? Looks great


That was acorn squash ..


----------



## twiliter

Trap Star said:


> You guys must be immune to my nonsense when noone cares about the Ox d*ck


----------



## twiliter

Team Camo said:


> That was acorn squash ..


Whoops -was thinking peach cobbler


----------



## Team Camo

twiliter said:


> Whoops -was thinking peach cobbler


Still tasty though....


----------



## Trap Star

Venison Salisbury steak tonight.


----------



## plugger

QDMAMAN said:


> No, the fat, what little there is, is tasty.


 I have always heard moose is the closest to beef. Some Canadians I know and maybe a Yooper or two really like moose.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 599631
> 6 days into a 8 day backpack hunt and my buddy and I were dreaming of a cheeseburger early into the afternoon. After bouncing ideas around and what we had available we came up with finely chopped tenderloin cooked in lots of butter and extra salt, pepper, and some sort of spicy seasoning. Sautéed onions and mushrooms placed into a tortilla with bits of sharp cheddar atop the browned bits of tenderloin. This is what washed down our dehydrated mountain house meals for the evening. I have a feeling this recipe will make its way into our home rotation once in a while. Possibly substitute the tenderloin with a lesser cut. It was simply heaven after eating backpackers food and simple venison steaks for 6 days straight.


Hope you got a few deer on your adventure sounds like A great time adventure for sure!


----------



## Trunkslammer

We managed to bring a few home. I didn’t find the buck nest my that I had pictured in my heard on sleepless nights before the trip but managed to get a couple does to keep the wife happy. I have had a few to many “trips” with empty coolers upon returning. She just doesn’t get it. I have tried explaining to her that a big huge buck isn’t what makes these trips “successful.” She sees dollar signs and no meat. I had a frickin blast either way. Oh well shes happy now!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Fresh out of the oven venison pasties, which are traveling to deer camp today.


----------



## Woodsman Traveler

Venison Shepherds Pie, made from the recipe my British wife uses. It will be reheated and served at deer camp!


----------



## plugger

My wife just took the first of the hunter’s sticks out of the smoker.


----------



## Trap Star

Venison baked spaghetti.


----------



## Lightfoot

A little dry rub, wrapped in bacon and seared in cast iron pan, then chucked in oven until it hit 140.







Garlic spuds, grilled onion, shrooms and salad. Surprised myself...came out awesome.


----------



## brushbuster

Elk straps dipped in milk coated with flour fried with sauted vegetables.


----------



## Cjs180

That venison baked spaghetti looks awesome!


----------



## brushbuster

elk brats


----------



## brushbuster

Hope I get a deer or 2 this year to go with my elk


----------



## brushbuster

Trap Star said:


> Too rare?


Perfect


----------



## Team Camo

Yesterday..


----------



## Team Camo

There is chili under that somewhere...fritos on the bottom.


----------



## CDN1

plugger said:


> I have always heard moose is the closest to beef. Some Canadians I know and maybe a Yooper or two really like moose.


Moose is much closer to beef better than deer imo.


----------



## jeffm

Damn! I forgot about this thread..sorry!
Wild hen of the woods mushies and inner loins, wish they were as large as the outer loins.


----------



## >WingIt<

Really been trying to get out of the normal Butter and onions/ snack sticks with our venny this year. Have done Merguez Brats which is also great for Chili and Taco meat. Also have done venison curry which was awesome, venison stroganoff, and lion marinated with thyme, olive oil, and black peppercorns finished with garlic butter. The fact that I love to cook is a bonus. It’s been fun. Next on my hit list is to do a Mongolian or Szechuan beef recipe with venny.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Deskjockey1

I’m such an idiot! I didn’t eat any breakfast before heading out today and for some unknown reason my brain says, “Open this thread, it’ll be interesting.” My growling stomach is sure to spook any critters close by! These images are killing me.


----------



## aacosta

For the venison meatloaf any special recipe or just do like you would for beef? Looking at all this makes me hungry. Any good recipe books for venison? Trying to broaden my horizons and shot 2 deer this year


----------



## jeffm

Breakfast for dinner tonight. Scrambled eggs with left over tenderloins.


----------



## Trap Star

aacosta said:


> For the venison meatloaf any special recipe or just do like you would for beef? Looking at all this makes me hungry. Any good recipe books for venison? Trying to broaden my horizons and shot 2 deer this year


I would start with 50/50 venison/beef. If you dont mix fat in with your ground venison it would have a hard time staying together anyway. I use same as beef recipe..i would experiment with brown sugar glazes for top too..


----------



## AKhunter

Perfect.


----------



## Sharkbait11

Philly deer steak with tater tots. Any steak or backstrap can be diced then quick fried with salt pepper garlic and onto a toasted garlic baguette and topped with cheese. These steak sandwiches have been a go to for me lately.


----------



## plugger

Fresh venison tenderloin.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman
View attachment 604399


----------



## PWood

Another favorite of mine.
Venison Stew


----------



## PWood

Trap Star said:


> I would start with 50/50 venison/beef. If you dont mix fat in with your ground venison it would have a hard time staying together anyway. I use same as beef recipe..i would experiment with brown sugar glazes for top too..


My wife likes to top ours with Sweet Baby Ray's Honey Barbecue. 50/50 venison to beef mix.


----------



## 6Speed

Stubb's BBQ from Texas is really good...


----------



## WMU05




----------



## aacosta

Didn't take pics but, cooked tenderloins on the grill along with a tbone for the wife. My 4 year old had his first deer meat. Wouldn't eat the tbone kept asking for more deer!


----------



## plugger

Venison stir fry. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fishpig

Hearts and tenders on the grill at camp.


----------



## aacosta

And rabbit?


----------



## Trap Star

fishpig said:


> Hearts and tenders on the grill at camp.
> View attachment 605813


I hope you poked all those beans with a needle and let the air out before you cooked them. That could result in a nasty smelling camp.


----------



## Acts 11:7

Back strap, potato’s and broccoli 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trunkslammer

Thanks to Dedgoose the wife whipped up some szechuan venison Friday night. Didnt look as good as his recipe (which he wont share ). But it was delicious. I tried to go the extra mile on chili today. Turned out great. Sorry no pics though. Todays chili experimentations where half a hersheys chocolate bar, a dash of Worcestershershershire sauce, some kinda asian chili paste, and a bunch of different kinds of chili powders, green chili, new mexico chili i dunno some homemade ones some store bought. Turned out awesome.


----------



## fishpig

aacosta said:


> And rabbit?


Squirrel, one of the guys got it with his bow that morning.


----------



## uofmball1

uofmball1 said:


> Made a batch of venison jerky for deer camp this year.
> View attachment 600443
> 
> View attachment 600447
> 
> 
> And this past weekend tried making corned venison and it turned out great.
> View attachment 600441


Made corned venison hash and bacon for breakfast. First time doing corned venison and it was a huge hit. Will be doing this every year.


----------



## Joe Archer

I didn't take a pic, but had venison shoulder roast for dinner yesterday. This dish ALWAYS gets raving reviews.
Boil shoulder (bones and all) in onion soup, garlic, and 8 ounces of soy until all the connective tissue and fat melts away, and the meat is ready to fall off the bone. Yesterday's roast time was 4 hours. 
Remove from, and discard the mixture. Easily debone and shred the venison. Make up some fresh Au Jus, and sprinkle over the venison. 
This works for neck roasts as well as shoulders. 
One word .. UN! BE! LIEV! ABLE! :corkysm55
<----<<<


----------



## jiggin is livin

uofmball1 said:


> Made corned venison hash and bacon for breakfast. First time doing corned venison and it was a huge hit. Will be doing this every year.
> View attachment 606993


I did it last year, three different batches. It will be a yearly thing now. My wife already requires one burger deer every year, we don't use beef burger much at all. Now she requires one deer to be all applicable chunks to be corned. Lol



Joe Archer said:


> I didn't take a pic, but had venison shoulder roast for dinner yesterday. This dish ALWAYS gets raving reviews.
> Boil shoulder (bones and all) in onion soup, garlic, and 8 ounces of soy until all the connective tissue and fat melts away, and the meat is ready to fall off the bone. Yesterday's roast time was 4 hours.
> Remove from, and discard the mixture. Easily debone and shred the venison. Make up some fresh Au Jus, and sprinkle over the venison.
> This works for neck roasts as well as shoulders.
> One word .. UN! BE! LIEV! ABLE! :corkysm55
> <----<<<


I do venison barbacoa with neck roasts, in a similar way. The best damn tacos you've ever had. I do enchiladas with it too. It is a guaranteed crowd pleaser, every single time.


----------



## plugger

We did a stuffed loin tonight. 
Cut the loin three wsys








Layer it and pounded with a meat hammer








Put on diced onions, mushrooms, garlic and some spinach. 
Added feta cheese. 







rolled up and wrapped in bacon held with tooth picks. 








Browned in skillet and then in the oven until done, 135-140. 












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

One last picture showing a cross section.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

We cut up our last two deer today and my wife threw a chunk off the front shoulder in a cast iron pan. It was browned on on the stove top then into a 300 degree oven. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trunkslammer

Well plugger how was it? Looks delicious as per usual. I have only used front shoulder for bone in roast but 99% of the time it goes in my burger pile.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI

Burgs


----------



## plugger

Trunkslammer said:


> Well plugger how was it? Looks delicious as per usual. I have only used front shoulder for bone in roast but 99% of the time it goes in my burger pile.


 Simple but very good! I fileted a chunk off the front shoulder blade, it cooks quicker than a bone in roast.


----------



## Trap Star

Interesting...ive never done anything but burger with front legs.


----------



## fishdip

Venison barley soup


----------



## wallyg

Trap Star said:


> Interesting...ive never done anything but burger with front legs.


Braise them....brown then in a pan and slow cook them for
about 3 hours in liquid until falling off the bone. throw in a little wine and maybe some tomatoes onions and mushrooms. serve over wide pasta and enjoy.............braised shanks
Don't ever bone them out again!!
Hind shanks also!


----------



## jiggin is livin

wallyg said:


> Braise them....brown then in a pan and slow cook them for
> about 3 hours in liquid until falling off the bone. throw in a little wine and maybe some tomatoes onions and mushrooms. serve over wide pasta and enjoy.............braised shanks
> Don't ever bone them out again!!
> Hind shanks also!


For about the past 3 years I have said I am going to try this, but when I am butchering I always go through the motions and then go, "Oh F, I was going to do that different!" Lol

I need to!


----------



## bowhunter426

Attempted to use some left over bacon on some backstrap. Didn't eat the bacon. By the time the steaks were done the bacon was still pretty rubbery. Steaks turned out good


----------



## plugger

We cut up and packaged our two deer from rifle hunting and my wife just brought me a little snack of Gouda and her venison summer sausage. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jiggin is livin

bowhunter426 said:


> Venison Nachos
> View attachment 614483


Oh yes! One of my favorites. Just cover what you have pictured with onions and I am in!! Salsa and sour cream mixed together and then drizzled over it. Phew, I am hungry now. Lol



1morebite said:


> Venison teriyaki!
> Used a top round.
> View attachment 614833


I am making something very similar tonight for dinner. Looks great!


----------



## 1morebite

Backstrap Fatty, the picture is old but one goes on every time I fire up the smoker or the charcoal Webber.


----------



## Spartan88

Made a meatloaf, no before picture. After might be possible.


----------



## 1morebite

Backstrap shisk kebab, another old picture but it's usually the turf at our fish frys.


----------



## 1morebite

Backstrap and morels, a must every spring!


----------



## riverman

A lot of my venison gets made into this during snowmobile season because that’s what friends are for


----------



## Trap Star

Boring but good. Venison tacos and yes, those are dorito crumbles. Not a big fan of tomato on my tacos either.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Corned venison, homemade kraut (from a buddy), and the obvious Reuben fixings.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Simple meal I like to make with ground venison. I cut up an onion and a few potatoes maybe some beets or rutabaga if I have them and some carrots. Mushrooms too. Make some venison patties. Drizzle it all in olive oil. Wrap all in tin foil and cook for and hour at 375. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jiggin is livin

Boardman Brookies said:


> Simple meal I like to make with ground venison. I cut up an onion and a few potatoes maybe some beets or rutabaga if I have them and some carrots. Mushrooms too. Make some venison patties. Drizzle it all in olive oil. Wrap all in tin foil and cook for and hour at 375.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That sounds simple and delicious! Sometimes you just can’t beat simple. 


I’m telling you guys, if you even kinda like corned beef, you gotta corn some venison. It’s soooo easy. The hardest thing is waiting 7-10 days while it’s curing. Lol

Hands down the best thing I’ve ever done with venison. My wife and I love it. I made some last year while my buddy was in the process of fermenting his own kraut. When he got done with it he was telling me that it turned out way better than he expected for his first try. So I gave him a corned venison roast to try with it. The next day he asked how I did it because his whole family loved it. He in turn gave me a gallon bag PACKED with his sauerkraut. It was a great trade for both of us. Lol


----------



## Trunkslammer

Boardman Brookies said:


> Simple meal I like to make with ground venison. I cut up an onion and a few potatoes maybe some beets or rutabaga if I have them and some carrots. Mushrooms too. Make some venison patties. Drizzle it all in olive oil. Wrap all in tin foil and cook for and hour at 375.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman




When I was a youngin my buddies and I would strike out on camping trips in the neighbors woods down by Grand River. So much fun. Mom would make this same thing for us to toss in the campfire for dinner. We called them hobo dinners. So delicious and great campfire food. Hardest part is knowing when they were done. Ive ate lots of heavily charred hobo dinners accidentally.


----------



## Trunkslammer

I check this thread every night after dinner. I forget to take pictures of our venison dinners everytime. We eat it atleast 3 or 4 times a week. We shredded a neck roast yesterday and made Philly cheesesteak subs. Tonight we made tacos from the shredded meat. DELICIOUS!


----------



## jiggin is livin

Trunkslammer said:


> I check this thread every night after dinner. I forget to take pictures of our venison dinners everytime. We eat it atleast 3 or 4 times a week. We shredded a neck roast yesterday and made Philly cheesesteak subs. Tonight we made tacos from the shredded meat. DELICIOUS!


We do too. I can honest to God say I don’t typically buy 1lb of beef burger in a year. I’ll eat it at restaurants or cook outs and stuff, but we just don’t cook it. I’ll do chicken and brats for a BBQ. I use venison burger for everything with ground meat. So a lot of things aren’t anything special. Chili, spaghetti, glumpki’s, hamburger gravy, goulash, Mexican, whatever we might want for dinner. We do a lot of light dinners too. Venison Cesar salad is pretty good. Lol


----------



## Trunkslammer

Left over grilled backstrap (never happens anymore, darn hungry hippo kids)cold the next day chopped and on a salad, yum.


----------



## Big Skip

If you guys haven't had backstraps cubbed up then marinade in hot sauce and milk then battered and fried...ya need to.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin

Trunkslammer said:


> Left over grilled backstrap (never happens anymore, darn hungry hippo kids)cold the next day chopped and on a salad, yum.


Or back strap hash. Or just warmed on the Blackstone with scrambled eggs and then topped with salsa and cheese. Mmmm



Big Skip said:


> If you guys haven't had backstraps cubbed up then marinade in hot sauce and milk then battered and fried...ya need to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Ohhhh. I gotta try that. Deep fried venison is AMAZING. Crazy tender, no matter the cut. We just tried it when all drunk in my buddies barn after a long day of ice fishing. We had fish and venison and were hungry. It happened and we all couldn’t stop talking about how good it was. Since then it’s been a thing for all of us and have had others try it. 

That marinade sounds great though! Thank you for the idea. How long do you let it soak? Overnight?


----------



## Big Skip

Na cpl hours


Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426

jiggin is livin said:


> We do too. I can honest to God say I don’t typically buy 1lb of beef burger in a year. I’ll eat it at restaurants or cook outs and stuff, but we just don’t cook it. I’ll do chicken and brats for a BBQ. I use venison burger for everything with ground meat. So a lot of things aren’t anything special. Chili, spaghetti, glumpki’s, hamburger gravy, goulash, Mexican, whatever we might want for dinner. We do a lot of light dinners too. Venison Cesar salad is pretty good. Lol


The only thing we use ground beef for is burgers. Lasagna, tacos ,enchiladas, spaghetti is all done with venison, no beef or pork fat added and we eat it 3-4 days a week too


----------



## 1morebite

Blackstone Phillies with canned venison.


----------



## Cjs180

jiggin is livin said:


> We do too. I can honest to God say I don’t typically buy 1lb of beef burger in a year. I’ll eat it at restaurants or cook outs and stuff, but we just don’t cook it. I’ll do chicken and brats for a BBQ. I use venison burger for everything with ground meat. So a lot of things aren’t anything special. Chili, spaghetti, glumpki’s, hamburger gravy, goulash, Mexican, whatever we might want for dinner. We do a lot of light dinners too. Venison Cesar salad is pretty good. Lol


Yep, family of 3, first 1.5 deer gets ground into burger each year. I’m still going after a doe I named “Hot Sticks”.


----------



## QDMAMAN

snortwheeze said:


> YES. If you make it how my buddy did for me last year. The pastrami was lights out good. *"If" I can kill a full size deer* before it's over I'll be having him make me some


Just kill a second "half size" one.


----------



## snortwheeze

QDMAMAN said:


> Just kill a second "half size" one.


No thanks T I'll take a full size, 2 halfs won't be enough !


----------



## Trunkslammer

I put my chef hat on yesterday and made some venison golumpki. Pretty sure someone mentioned in this thread so I gave it a whirl. A bit labor intensive but was really delicious. Kids even gave it a 2 thumbs up review!


----------



## Ranger Ray

Trap Star said:


> Ive never had pastrami, beef or venison. Is it worth the effort and meat usage?


Done right, venison pastrami is well worth the effort.


----------



## Trunkslammer

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 620063
> View attachment 620065
> 
> 
> Busy weekend!
> 15# of sausage (3 flavors) Cajun, summer, and salami.(5# ea)
> 35# of brats (2 flavors) sweet Italian (25#) and Cajun (10#).


Mind sharing your knowledge on Brats? I made ten pounds with a collagen casing and didn’t really care for them. Not enough brat flavor and the casings kinda came off after a beer boil. Id like to make another 10 lbs.


----------



## plugger

Trunkslammer said:


> Mind sharing your knowledge on Brats? I made ten pounds with a collagen casing and didn’t really care for them. Not enough brat flavor and the casings kinda came off after a beer boil. Id like to make another 10 lbs.


 Did you use any pork in your brats. My wife uses some pork with her sausage recipes except for summer sausage. Pork holds spices much better than venison alone.


----------



## Trap Star

Trunkslammer said:


> I put my chef hat on yesterday and made some venison golumpki. Pretty sure someone mentioned in this thread so I gave it a whirl. A bit labor intensive but was really delicious. Kids even gave it a 2 thumbs up review!
> View attachment 620237


Golumpkie? Now we've gotten out of control. WTF is Golumpki?
Also, im not familiar with that beer on the counter. Is it any good?


----------



## Trunkslammer

plugger said:


> Did you use any pork in your brats. My wife uses some pork with her sausage recipes except for summer sausage. Pork holds spices much better than venison alone.


Yes I have a ton of pork trim so I shot for about 80/20 venison to pork.


----------



## Divers Down

Trap Star said:


> Golumpkie? Now we've gotten out of control. WTF is Golumpki?
> Also, im not familiar with that beer on the counter. Is it any good?


Polish for stuffed cabbage/pigs in a blanket


----------



## Trunkslammer

Trap Star said:


> Golumpkie? Now we've gotten out of control. WTF is Golumpki?
> Also, im not familiar with that beer on the counter. Is it any good?


Yes Golumpki, thats how the person spelled it that wrote the recipe haha. Polish stuffed cabbage! And that fine beer is available at every corner store look hard and you will find it usually sold in large quantities. Sadly its still one of my favorites, my taste in beer hasn’t evolved too much since high school.


----------



## shumhow

So many great recipes to try on here. Awesome thread. Made some stuffed venison tenderloin with cheesy ranch potatoes tonight...delicious.
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Trunkslammer said:


> I put my chef hat on yesterday and made some venison golumpki. Pretty sure someone mentioned in this thread so I gave it a whirl. A bit labor intensive but was really delicious. Kids even gave it a 2 thumbs up review!
> View attachment 620237


I hated that stuff when I was a kid, but now I love it.


----------



## CDN1

Trunkslammer said:


> I put my chef hat on yesterday and made some venison golumpki. Pretty sure someone mentioned in this thread so I gave it a whirl. A bit labor intensive but was really delicious. Kids even gave it a 2 thumbs up review!
> View attachment 620237


Venison Cabage rolls.....awesome! They freeze great too, make lots when you make em! Pull out heat in the oven for an hour, great after the hunt comfort food.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Trunkslammer said:


> I put my chef hat on yesterday and made some venison golumpki. Pretty sure someone mentioned in this thread so I gave it a whirl. A bit labor intensive but was really delicious. Kids even gave it a 2 thumbs up review!
> View attachment 620237



Holy crap!!! How many kids do you have?!?!?!?!?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Trunkslammer said:


> Mind sharing your knowledge on Brats? I made ten pounds with a collagen casing and didn’t really care for them. Not enough brat flavor and the casings kinda came off after a beer boil. Id like to make another 10 lbs.



It was my first time and I used collagen casings as well, last time! I bought some of the salt cured hog intestine casings at Sportsmen's Wharehouse for future use.
I just used the pre mixed brat seasoning at SW (Sweet Italian and Cajun). I've yet to cook any of them up in the casings but I fried up a patty of the Sweet Italian while I was making the brats. Delicious!
BTW, I mixed venison to pork at 3:1.


----------



## jashroomer

QDMAMAN said:


> Holy crap!!! How many kids do you have?!?!?!?!?


Looks delicious, but i laughed out loud, thinking the same thing. 
After reading on here, I need to expand my recipes, you guys are next level.


----------



## Trunkslammer

3 kids haahaa and I made lots of extras.


----------



## iceman1964

shumhow said:


> So many great recipes to try on here. Awesome thread. Made some stuffed venison tenderloin with cheesy ranch potatoes tonight...delicious.
> View attachment 620305
> View attachment 620307
> View attachment 620309
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That looks awesome


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's

Trunkslammer said:


> 3 kids haahaa and I made lots of extras.


Kids? Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Trunkslammer said:


> 3 kids haahaa a*nd I made lots of extras*.


With the same woman?


----------



## CHASINEYES

I think we are up to 5 in the freezer. Had some treat meat made from two of them. One went to as many roast as we could get. All but one has bacon added to the burger. That bacon does the trick for dry bland burger. One done up without bacon for tacos, chilli etc. The next one will be processed without bacon for the same.


----------



## 1morebite

Venison cheese steak, will be served on deli rolls with sides of onion rings and pasta salad.


----------



## plugger

Venison Loin

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bmoffit

I just love marinated venison on a charcoal grill.


----------



## CHASINEYES

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 624251
> 
> 
> I just love marinated venison on a charcoal grill.


That looks better than the walleye I had tonight.


----------



## Trap Star

Venison breakfast sausage cooked up with peppers, onions, and eggs for breakfast burritos.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

First batch of elk jerky on the smoker! Smoking about 5lb worth today, going to take a while as i have the small model Traeger. About another 20lbs in the freezer for batches at a later date.


----------



## LabtechLewis

I don't usually remember to remove the inner loins, but since last night's deer is in my garage (because there's "no room at the inn"), I cut them out this morning for breakfast. I'm not much of cook, but I can fry fish. Knowing the boy devours the "chicken nugget fish", I went that route. We killed it in short order!


----------



## Team Camo

LabtechLewis said:


> I don't usually remember to remove the inner loins, but since last night's deer is in my garage (because there's "no room at the inn"), I cut them out this morning for breakfast. I'm not much of cook, but I can fry fish. Knowing the boy devours the "chicken nugget fish", I went that route. We killed it in short order!
> 
> View attachment 625423
> View attachment 625425


I'll bet you remember now. Usually pull them right after gutting. Most times when warm they come out easy. Very little need for a knife..


----------



## LabtechLewis

Team Camo said:


> I'll bet you remember now. Usually pull them right after gutting. Most times when warm they come out easy. Very little need for a knife..


Yes, keeping with the Christmas theme, "tender and mild". That's a good idea, you've got there. Bring a Ziploc to the field. That would definitely make things cleaner because you'd only have to get in the ribcage once. I'll have to add that to the post-kill checklist. I just got in the habit last season of cutting the hocks for the gambrel, with a clean knife, _before_ starting the gut job. Guess I'm a slow learner.


----------



## Team Camo

LabtechLewis said:


> Yes, keeping with the Christmas theme, "tender and mild". That's a good idea, you've got there. Bring a Ziploc to the field. That would definitely make things cleaner because you'd only have to get in the ribcage once. I'll have to add that to the post-kill checklist. I just got in the habit last season of cutting the hocks for the gambrel, with a clean knife, _before_ starting the gut job. Guess I'm a slow learner.


Yeah one more thing to remember a baggie. Pretty spoiled here bring them back to the barn for the whole gut process. So of course they are staring at me. Being in the field depending on conditions could be an easy step to miss or forget.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I wait to take the tenderloins out until I'm back at camp. I have access there to cutting board, a bag and water prepare them properly.


----------



## 1morebite

We call them "Mud Veins"
So anytime there is an inexperienced hunter that leaves them in, we make a big deal out of leaving them in, and how doing so can ruin the whole deer.
We promptly remove for them, and put them right in a pan to share with the unknowing hunter.
Always a good laugh!


LabtechLewis said:


> I don't usually remember to remove the inner loins, but since last night's deer is in my garage (because there's "no room at the inn"), I cut them out this morning for breakfast. I'm not much of cook, but I can fry fish. Knowing the boy devours the "chicken nugget fish", I went that route. We killed it in short order!
> 
> View attachment 625423
> View attachment 625425


----------



## kappa8

From field (dry age 2 weeks):









To butcher block (heart & inner loins within 48 hours of harvest):









To full enjoyment!









Cheers and good eating to all !


----------



## Sprytle

Spent the afternoon making a few summer sausages.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Last Wednesday I ground 4 deer (1 buck that was pretty decent size, 3 does). I freeze everything trimmed up within 3 days and it was cold (all were taken between November 15-December 26). Other than the backstrap and tenderloin everything is ground. Added 10 lbs of sirloin tip, and ended up with around 90 lbs of burger. I like lean burger, made sliders today. Really good. 

I also did 10 lbs of LEM breakfast sausage (2 lbs Boston Butt and 8 lbs of boneless shoulder). That stuff is really good, as long as you like lean meat. Tastes better than anything I’ve had made except bratwurst. 

I picked up the 3/4 horse Carnivore grinder last spring in time to do the 2019 deer. So the savings has it half paid for, no gas running to a processor and no grinding/packaging fees.


----------



## plugger

Grilled venison steak tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tryin2

Polkahero said:


> Anyone make Venison Wellington? That pastry dish reminded me of that. Too many carbs, lol.


I have made venison Wellington a time or 2 dont have any pics but ..it was delicious


----------



## Trap Star

Venison stew. Now my tongue is burnt because I couldn't help but eat it way to hot.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Divers Down said:


> Best cut of the deer imo
> View attachment 619923
> View attachment 619925


ABSOFRIGGENLUTLEY!!! No sides needed with that. Just the meat, as nature intended. MMMM


----------



## DEDGOOSE

salinehunter said:


> Tonight’s dinner. Backstrap- Saltwater brine for an hour. 45 minutes ins the oven at 200 up to 130 internal. Blasted on the 500 degree cast iron 1 minute per side.. Reverse sear for the win. Onions and mushrooms because why not.
> View attachment 749658
> 
> View attachment 749659
> View attachment 749658
> View attachment 749659


Reverse sear is perfect..


----------



## DEDGOOSE

salinehunter said:


> Tonight’s dinner. Backstrap- Saltwater brine for an hour. 45 minutes ins the oven at 200 up to 130 internal. Blasted on the 500 degree cast iron 1 minute per side.. Reverse sear for the win. Onions and mushrooms because why not.
> View attachment 749658
> 
> View attachment 749659
> View attachment 749658
> View attachment 749659


Reverse sear is perfect


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Cajun Butter Bites


----------



## Macs13

I made some roasted cauliflower and tomato to go along with backstrap last night. This time I let the ven roast in the oven for 10 minutes before searing in olive oil. Perfect rare cook. It took some real discipline to not the whole 1lb hunk in one sitting, lol, but I managed to save some for lunch today.
View attachment 750427









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
View attachment 750429


----------



## plugger

Venison personal pot pie. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

Stuffed loin tonight, this one was especially good!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## shumhow

Venison shoulder roast, bone in, Meateater recipe...awesome


----------



## JBooth

How many have discovered hank shaw's cookbook "buck buck moose"?


----------



## Trap Star

Venison roast in the crotch pot all day.


----------



## snortwheeze

2 I found in my Woods and Water I thought id share. I'll be making both myself sometime. Let me know if ya beat me to it. Both look excellent


----------



## RS1983

Blue Cheese/Mushroom/Arugula stuffed backstrap cooked in butter and garlic.


----------



## Botiz

That’s getting me all emotional


----------



## Trap Star




----------



## shumhow

Used up my venison roast on a pizza, haha, pretty good.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger

Venison stir fry. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman
View attachment 751752


----------



## bucknasty11208

Enjoying some Venison summer sausage with some wheat thins under the watchful eye of one of my pups, Bella. She loves this stuff almost as much as I do.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## [email protected]

A little corned venison.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Venison Slow Cooker Casserole
Venison Crockpot Casserole


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Venison Stew

Been watching y'all make stew all fall been yearning to make. Everytime went to make was missing something or celery went limp or have stuff I had to make before it dated.. lol

So I finally got to stew. Did it completely new to me and turned out great. Yes there is celery in there I was so focused on 4 Cutting Potatoes so they cook faster, I went small with Celery. 
I made enough to freeze. Well maybe.


----------



## Trap Star




----------



## plugger

DEDGOOSE said:


> Venison Stew
> 
> Been watching y'all make stew all fall been yearning to make. Everytime went to make was missing something or celery went limp or have stuff I had to make before it dated.. lol
> 
> So I finally got to stew. Did it completely new to me and turned out great. Yes there is celery in there I was so focused on 4 Cutting Potatoes so they cook faster, I went small with Celery.
> I made enough to freeze. Well maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 752480
> 
> View attachment 752481


 Looks good! My wife has been using rutabaga in the place of some or all of the potatoes in stews and other venison dishes.


----------



## plugger

Venison Swiss Steak. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Jazzed Up Campbell's Gumbo Sloppy Joes


----------



## bmoffit

Venison mushroom stroganoff


----------



## Team Camo

Trap Star said:


> Venison roast in the crotch pot all day.
> View attachment 751402


Catching up on this thread. Question how in the heck do you keep that in your crotch all day....


----------



## plugger

Venison steak. 
We cut these thick off the bottom round to simulate a sirloin you might get at a steak house. They have not disappointed. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13

13oz of amazing sauteed mushroom covered ven steak. Side of blueberries. The Dalmore scotch. Just reward for a 6 hour day of hard work - OK, I was really just ice fishing.






























Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger

Macs13 said:


> 13oz of amazing sauteed mushroom covered ven steak. Side of blueberries. The Dalmore scotch. Just reward for a 6 hour day of hard work - OK, I was really just ice fishing.
> View attachment 753909
> View attachment 753910
> View attachment 753911
> View attachment 753913
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 Anytime you put mushrooms with venison you really improve! We use mushrooms with almost everything we make with venison.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Venison Stroganoff

Went to do an Asian dish, had missing ingredients. Had meat already sliced, pondered what to do. Had all the stuff for Stroganoff. Only used half the Venison but have beef shirt ribs out for tommorow.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Venison & Eggs for Brunch
Forgot air fried red potatoes


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I just mixed up the spices for a 20# plus batch of snack sticks. I’ll stuff the casings after one more mixing session later today and put them in the smoker tomorrow. Protein for the sugar shack is in order.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The smoker and oven are both filled. Now the waiting begins.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Luv2hunteup

Packaged up and ready for rationing in the sugar shack.


----------



## plugger

Venison stir fry on egg noodles. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

Venison cheese burger soup. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

Venison hash. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bmoffit

Stuffed back strap!!!


----------



## plugger

Swiss steak










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Had some venison out was gonna make steak Sammie's with it decided on Asian. Heck I think since Covid I've only had my own, my favorite type of food..

I sliced venison really thin marinated a couple hours, flash seared, I almost stopped there it was so tasty and med rare. Asian dish's cook so fast, ya spend more time finding all the ingredients.


----------



## AmericanRepeater

Gamekeeper said:


> View attachment 806853
> 
> View attachment 806854
> 
> View attachment 806855
> 
> Smoked Venison Polish sausage
> 
> The best


That looks fabulous.


----------



## Theblc

Backstraps on the Traeger….incredible. Wife said they’re better than any filet mignon and they were.


----------



## Macs13

My son wanted venison streaks for his birthday dinner, he turned 12 on Thursday, so I thawed a couple of the big ones we have left. It was so good that it's got me tempted to do a little more hunting this year to stock up on steaks.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

Shank stew.


----------



## LTH

Gamekeeper said:


> It is.
> Notice the grain.
> The filled casing.
> The red color.
> 
> When you compare it to the ****** that some people bring to holiday get together’s, you realize just how far are you can take home preparation.
> 
> I live on game.
> I have learned to prepare it.
> 
> Should we ever cross paths and we share some products, you can rest assured that you would never encounter grizzle, or anything greasy and waxy from me.
> 
> people don’t realize how much better they can do than some of the stuff they get from these big processors.



What grinder are you using to get so fine that it looks like bologna?


----------



## Gamekeeper

LTH said:


> What grinder are you using to get so fine that it looks like bologna?


I’m glad somebody noticed.

I’ll grind my pork and venison on the 3/8 blade first. And then, I add the seasonings and tumble it to mix. And then I lay it out on a Texas sheet cake pan (1” deep cookie sheet basically) , and then put it in the freezer until it’s just about frozen again.
Then it goes back through the quarter inch blade, and is ready for stuffing.

I don’t do the emulsifying thing in the food processor that takes way too long and could introduce too much bacteria into the process.

Believe it or not the ground sausage is still pretty crumbly when it goes into the casing. When it cooks, it turns out like the picture. The crumbles are pretty small.
The grinder I use doesn’t really have enough power to feed the meat without considerable pushing once it starts to get sticky.

I’m gonna make 25 pounds more of that sausage as soon as I get a day off. Probably do some chorizo in the next couple weeks too.


----------



## Macs13

This is the first pot roast that, as I recall, I've ever made - before and after. It turned out awesome. 

I then used the liquids, onions, etc still in the crock pot by adding in rice, slap ya mama Cajun seasoning, some of the shredded venison, and ran it on high for another 20 minutes to make a jambalaya, more or less.























Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

Macs13 said:


> This is the first pot roast that, as I recall, I've ever made - before and after. It turned out awesome.
> 
> I then used the liquids, onions, etc still in the crock pot by adding in rice, slap ya mama Cajun seasoning, some of the shredded venison, and ran it on high for another 20 minutes to make a jambalaya, more or less.
> View attachment 807572
> View attachment 807573
> View attachment 807574
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I gotta try me some slap ya mamma.


----------



## plugger

Yesterday I made some Swiss steak that came out awesome. I wish I had taken a picture. Normally I brown the meat after pounding it some then in a single layer in a baking dish. Cover with my wife's homemade tomato sauce and put in some beef broth. I bake for a couple hours at 300 or 325. Yesterday I had a carton of beef gravy left over from my wife's Christmas prime rib. I heated the gravy in microwave and put a couple squirts of regular ketchup in it and then spread on the browned meat. It was awesome!


----------



## Macs13

brushbuster said:


> I gotta try me some slap ya mamma.


Good flavor and good bite to it. Recommended.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE

This was one of moms favorites to make with Venison... Many a evening you would get out of the woods to this and a loaf of warm bread


----------



## MichMatt

DEDGOOSE said:


> This was one of moms favorites to make with Venison... Many a evening you would get out of the woods to this and a loaf of warm bread
> 
> View attachment 808036


Recipe please. That looks fantastic! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE

MichMatt said:


> Recipe please. That looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No problem


----------



## preed

I agree with MichMatt! Recipe please! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite

Some of last night's fixins.
Venison Meatballs, venison shishkebab and lobster tail.


----------



## Macs13

Venison chili last night was too good to only eat one bowl. Tiger King Party Rub was the secret ingredient along with smoked paprika, fresh jalapeños, and the regular fixins.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kisherfisher

Trap Star said:


> Too rare?


Overcooked venison can be tough as leather. I was guilty of cooking too long in my younger days. Give it a try , will not disappoint.


----------



## Sharkbait11

Backstrap Pho...homemade pho broth and beef rib yummm


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Macs13 said:


> Venison chili last night was too good to only eat one bowl. Tiger King Party Rub was the secret ingredient along with smoked paprika, fresh jalapeños, and the regular fixins.
> View attachment 808417
> View attachment 808418
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He must license to same company as Larry the Cable.Guy there stuff looks very similar


----------



## up520

You are killing me
A well nourished old guy try’s and fails to live up to the pics - so I just keep eating my failure 

If possible please recipes (not grandma’s secret until your able)

I only have one doe down this year and have used most up to trying these mouthwatering dishes

Oh sh!! The pots bubbling over

Stay well and safe 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13

Ok, so it's not venison, but I wanted to share since it's a first. I've never made fried squirrel before and I've never made biscuits and gravy. Last night, I did both and it turned out awesome. The boy and I cleaned our plates. It's definitely going into the rotation.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MoreHuntingPls

DEDGOOSE said:


> 🥵
> Been tweaking and making this sauce , pouring down drain, tweak, repeat until I got her right finally tonight..
> 
> Actually added more pepper flakes before I ate. Right amount of garlic and heat with a touch of sweet
> View attachment 808532


May we please have the recipe. Don’t make a brother beg.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Venison Garlic Butter Bites
Balsamic & Garlic Roasted Mushrooms
Roasted Redskins

Had a pack of hind quarter steak pack out, tommorows grocery day, looked at what I had on hand... Worked out well... Wish I had a pound of shrooms... 









Lil hunks are a pain to cook, all different... Cooked in small batches... Turned out about right


----------



## plugger

Venison steak grilled as it’s a little warmer today. 








Casey likes it too!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7

I tried something new tonight. Cooked a top round (top sirloin) roast on the pellet grill like a prime rib. This has instantly become a top of my list recipe. Very simple. It was awesome. If you like prime rib, you need to try this.

Seasoned and ready to go on. Au jus in the pan below the roast.









Cooked at 350 to an internal temp of 125-130 degrees. Awesome. Didn't get a pic plated with au jus.


----------



## baycountyhunter

plugger said:


> Venison steak grilled as it’s a little warmer today.
> View attachment 810623
> 
> Casey likes it too!
> View attachment 810626
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


The Border Collie stare especially when getting table scraps.


----------



## plugger

Dish7 said:


> I tried something new tonight. Cooked a top round (top sirloin) roast on the pellet grill like a prime rib. This has instantly become a top of my list recipe. Very simple. It was awesome. If you like prime rib, you need to try this.
> 
> Seasoned and ready to go on. Au jus in the pan below the roast.
> View attachment 810660
> 
> 
> Cooked at 350 to an internal temp of 125-130 degrees. Awesome. Didn't get a pic plated with au jus.
> View attachment 810665


 What temperature and approximate time? Internal finish temp? Looks awesome!


----------



## Dish7

plugger said:


> What temperature and approximate time? Internal finish temp? Looks awesome!


Cooked at 350 to an internal temp of 125-130 degrees. The recipe said two hours. Mine was done in about 70 minutes. Let it rest for 20 minutes. 
I had never even heard of a venison roast recipe like this. Glad I tried it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Dish7 said:


> I tried something new tonight. Cooked a top round (top sirloin) roast on the pellet grill like a prime rib. This has instantly become a top of my list recipe. Very simple. It was awesome. If you like prime rib, you need to try this.
> 
> Seasoned and ready to go on. Au jus in the pan below the roast.
> View attachment 810660
> 
> 
> Cooked at 350 to an internal temp of 125-130 degrees. Awesome. Didn't get a pic plated with au jus.
> View attachment 810665


Well that does it, 22 mag is getting loaded and put next to the slider... 

In all seriousness that looks devine


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Fajitas and Red Rice... Added a sliced Jalepeno for a lil heat... The Red Rice is dang good, I like it better than our Mexican place, maybe because it's fresh... Moist but not sticky...


----------



## plugger

Venison cheese burger soup. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

Venison lasagna. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Dang y'all making me jealous, now I want some Venny burger to work with, got lots I could do with it...Never was a fan way back when but I think I could make it work did a few times last year..

Nothing reason to put the ,22 mag by the slider 🤣 

My best friend had a bunch hates it... Hmmm


----------



## Sharkbait11

Late night venison chops with roasted sprouts, mushroom, onion, and garlic washed down with an amber wheat ale homebrew.


----------



## QDMAMAN

mustang72 said:


> WT fridge is missing a sticker..


I think you mean Elaine's. 😬 🤣


----------



## QDMAMAN

plugger said:


> Bonnie brought me an afternoon snack, Gouda and venison sausage.
> View attachment 808877
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



That looks gouda!


----------



## QDMAMAN

My son had me over for dinner the other day and served up a *Mississippi *venison roast, absolutely superb and THE best venison roast I've ever eaten.
He used a back strap roast but I think ANY cut would work, round, sirloin, or neck.

Brown roast in HOT pan with olive oil 2-3 minutes per side and place in slow cooker.
Sprinkle a package of Ranch dressing mix and either a package of Au jus or onion soup mix.
add a stick of salted butter (can include herbs and garlic) to the top of the roast.
Top with peperoncini, mushrooms and onion. 
Add a small amount of beef stock if available or disolve a beef bullion cube in a 1/4 cup of water.
cook on low for at least 8 hrs, 10 is better.

He served it over spinach linguini noodles and sent me home with a healthy serving of left overs which killed 2 days later!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

With maple syrup season coming soon it’s time to make more snack sticks and jerky. It’s not fancy like the rest of what you guys are preparing but it empties the freezer all the same. We will need the protein to fend off the cold and soak up the beer.


----------



## GoBluehunter

QDMAMAN said:


> My son had me over for dinner the other day and served up a *Mississippi *venison roast, absolutely superb and THE best venison roast I've ever eaten.
> He used a back strap roast but I think ANY cut would work, round, sirloin, or neck.
> 
> Brown roast in HOT pan with olive oil 2-3 minutes per side and place in slow cooker.
> Sprinkle a package of Ranch dressing mix and either a package of Au jus or onion soup mix.
> add a stick of salted butter (can include herbs and garlic) to the top of the roast.
> Top with peperoncini, mushrooms and onion.
> Add a small amount of beef stock if available or disolve a beef bullion cube in a 1/4 cup of water.
> cook on low for at least 8 hrs, 10 is better.
> 
> He served it over spinach linguini noodles and sent me home with a healthy serving of left overs which killed 2 days later!


I've done two Mississippi venison roasts in the last month. Those were the two best venison roasts I have have ever eaten. My method was similar to your sons. Very good recipe that I have saved and will definitely use again in the future.


----------



## 1morebite

Sharkbait11 said:


> Late night venison chops with roasted sprouts, mushroom, onion, and garlic washed down with an amber wheat ale homebrew.
> 
> View attachment 811387


That looks amazing!!!


----------



## GregRM

bmoffit said:


> Show us a slice of that bad boy!!


I regretfully forgot to take a photo after slicing it. But I can tell you juice ran out of it like it does when you slice a perfectly cooked brisket. And that was after letting it rest for 20ish minutes! I'll be sure to post a photo of a slice next time I make it. Its a favorite of mine for sure


----------



## plugger

Venison loin stuffed with feta and spinach.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## greense1

plugger said:


> Venison loin stuffed with feta and spinach.
> View attachment 815157
> 
> View attachment 815158
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


And a good time on the ice? Lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE

plugger said:


> Venison loin stuffed with feta and spinach.
> View attachment 815157
> 
> View attachment 815158
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I ant see it but I'll pretend it's cream cheese or something and not FEETa and say it sounds good.🤣


----------



## plugger

DEDGOOSE said:


> I ant see it but I'll pretend it's cream cheese or something and not FEETa and say it sounds good.🤣


 You should be able to see it now. I told Bonnie that you said cream cheese and she said that would be moister.


----------



## GregRM

Venison Steak with bleu cheese cream sauce
Sauce: 1/3 cup of heavy cream brought to a light boil. Turn down heat to medium low and add in 1/4 blue cheese crumbles and 2 tbsp butter.










Had it again tonight, this time the steak came out a little better. The sauce works great with venison


----------



## plugger

Hunters pie, like shepherds pie only made with venison instead of lamb.


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13

Simple venison stir-fry. A little soy, teriyaki, and sesame oil along with my jar of "Japanese spices" and that turned these chunks of front leg meat into a perfect, quick lunch.

Edit: I'm aware that I should've used white rice but yellow is all I had on hand that afternoon. Lol
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5

Macs13 said:


> Simple venison stir-fry. A little soy, teriyaki, and sesame oil along with my jar of "Japanese spices" and that turned these chunks of front leg meat into a perfect, quick lunch.
> 
> Edit: I'm aware that I should've used white rice but yellow is all I had on hand that afternoon. Lol
> View attachment 815835
> View attachment 815836
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That looks absolutely fantastic, and great idea for a venison dish !!!!


----------



## plugger

Venison meatballs on pasta.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GregRM

Vension burger with bacon and horseradish cheddar


----------



## plugger

Venison Quesadilla 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GregRM

I guess you could call venison rangoons/wontons. Turned out great in my opinion, but I'm a fan of crispy wontons.
Store-bought wonton wrappers, fried in shallow veg oil. Filling is just cooked ground venison with a bunch of minced garlic and s&p, cream cheese, sour cream, green onions


----------



## Doghouse 5

GregRM said:


> I guess you could call venison rangoons/wontons. Turned out great in my opinion, but I'm a fan of crispy wontons.
> Store-bought wonton wrappers, fried in shallow veg oil. Filling is just cooked ground venison with a bunch of minced garlic and s&p, cream cheese, sour cream, green onions
> 
> View attachment 817468
> 
> 
> View attachment 817471


That is actually creative and a really good idea!!! 
I will be trying this soon, as my wife loves wonton's ..


----------



## Macs13

GregRM said:


> I guess you could call venison rangoons/wontons. Turned out great in my opinion, but I'm a fan of crispy wontons.
> Store-bought wonton wrappers, fried in shallow veg oil. Filling is just cooked ground venison with a bunch of minced garlic and s&p, cream cheese, sour cream, green onions
> 
> View attachment 817468
> 
> 
> View attachment 817471


Those are beautiful. I did my first steamed dumplings a few weeks back. I was going for a creative use for salmon. As a Kangbang guy in the fall, it's always a challenge to use up the salmon without getting bored throughout the year. 

I know this is a ven thread, but I couldn't help posting these here. I actually got the idea from a recent Meateater episode where i believe they used walleye. I just minced up some salmon by hand, added a few spices, and wrapped them up with store bought wraps; pop them in the steamer for about 8 minutes and you're done. In addition, I made a spicy salmon roll and a chirashi bowl. All three dishes turned out great. I think my next salmon dish will be Hawaiian style poké. It is traditionally made with ahi and I've made it that way before. 

The pics aren't well staged because I was too excited to eat it. Lmao.























Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Who has tried venison in the deep fryer? If not, do it! Cut the meat into chicken finger sized strips, lightly coat in flour and whatever spices you like, and drop it in the grease. This was last night's surf 'n turf - bluegill, venison, and fries. 

Also, I would note, this is a good use for those skinny chunks of meat that you separate from all of the silver skin and tendons in the front legs - burger meat, basically. I save some of it as chunks for this kind of dish.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deagansdad1

Macs13 said:


> Who has tried venison in the deep fryer? If not, do it! Cut the meat into chicken finger sized strips, lightly coat in flour and whatever spices you like, and drop it in the grease. This was last night's surf 'n turf - bluegill, venison, and fries.
> 
> Also, I would note, this is a good use for those skinny chunks of meat that you separate from all of the silver skin and tendons in the front legs - burger meat, basically. I save some of it as chunks for this kind of dish.
> View attachment 817549
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Macs, try soaking it in milf and franks red hot then dip in flour and fry...thank me later

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Camo

deagansdad1 said:


> Macs, try soaking it in milf and franks red hot then dip in flour and fry...thank me later
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Now I know it's a typo but.....


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Macs13 said:


> Who has tried venison in the deep fryer? If not, do it! Cut the meat into chicken finger sized strips, lightly coat in flour and whatever spices you like, and drop it in the grease. This was last night's surf 'n turf - bluegill, venison, and fries.
> 
> Also, I would note, this is a good use for those skinny chunks of meat that you separate from all of the silver skin and tendons in the front legs - burger meat, basically. I save some of it as chunks for this kind of dish.
> View attachment 817549
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Way back when unlimited doe tags come out we were always looking for new ways we'd deep fry half a loin at a time it was scrumptious


----------



## GregRM

Doghouse 5 said:


> That is actually creative and a really good idea!!!
> I will be trying this soon, as my wife loves wonton's ..


Thanks! Your wife should enjoy these then: I was surprised the store-bought wontons came out bubbly and crispy just like they would from a restaurant. The key for me was putting less filling than you think you'd need in and wetting the entire border with water before folding and obviously making sure the oil is hot enough when frying. These things fry quick in hot oil

Here's the site that explains how to fold em:
How to Fold Wontons: 3 Easy Ways! - The Woks of Life

I found the diamond method the easiest to do


----------



## GregRM

Following suit with tacos, lol.
Venison tacos with sautéed bell peppers and onions, sour cream, and cojita cheese on corn tortillas.
Venison is just seasoned with a bunch of salt, pepper, paprika, garlic powder, and onion powder


----------



## Macs13

GregRM said:


> Following suit with tacos, lol.
> Venison tacos with sautéed bell peppers and onions, sour cream, and cojita cheese on corn tortillas.
> Venison is just seasoned with a bunch of salt, pepper, paprika, garlic powder, and onion powder
> 
> View attachment 818564


 they look delicious

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GregRM

So, thanks to you guys on this thread, I fried some venison and it came out great. I bet these would have came out awesome in an airfryer too, but I don't have one yet.
Cut pieces of steak into 1/4ish inch pieces and hit them with the meat tenderizer to flatten them. Patted the pieces dry and covered in parmesan cheese, then dipped in whipped eggs and dropped into panko with about 1/3 of it being parmesan cheese. Fried in shallow veg oil. Used the leftover parmesan cheese to make a cream sauce. Just put some heavy cream in a pan with a chunk of butter and added some more cheese then let cook on low until thick.


----------



## Doghouse 5

GregRM said:


> So, thanks to you guys on this thread, I fried some venison and it came out great. I bet these would have came out awesome in an airfryer too, but I don't have one yet.
> Cut pieces of steak into 1/4ish inch pieces and hit them with the meat tenderizer to flatten them. Patted the pieces dry and covered in parmesan cheese, then dipped in whipped eggs and dropped into panko with about 1/3 of it being parmesan cheese. Fried in shallow veg oil. Used the leftover parmesan cheese to make a cream sauce. Just put some heavy cream in a pan with a chunk of butter and added some more cheese then let cook on low until thick.
> 
> View attachment 819120
> 
> 
> View attachment 819121


YES !!


----------



## deagansdad1

It's been awhile. Cream cheese peppers, marinated straps and bacon! These are fantastic
















Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doghouse 5

deagansdad1 said:


> It's been awhile. Cream cheese peppers, marinated straps and bacon! These are fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Good, good,good!!


----------



## plugger

Venison Swiss Steak 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze

Chops and a strap... 🥰 charcoal of course! Man I love to hunt and kill


----------



## ESOX

.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Here's what I'm working with tonight. Some rare venison just cooked in olive oil on the cast iron on a bed of quinoa with almond slivers, edamame, Craisins, avocado, and a little kale. Tastes like freshness.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BlackRhino

Nothing beats Xtra rare venison. 
I just get a few grill marks and done. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## polish.polka.prince

BlackRhino said:


> Nothing beats Xtra rare venison.
> I just get a few grill marks and done.
> 
> so true!
> 
> just "show it to the fire!"


----------



## GregRM

Medium rare backstrap seasoned with salt and pepper with aged manchego cheese grated on top


----------



## Macs13

GregRM said:


> Medium rare backstrap seasoned with salt and pepper with aged manchego cheese grated on top
> 
> View attachment 821498


That looks awesome

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

There's been a lull in posts on here, so I'm going to have to go with a non-venison meal from, well, right now. Lol. 

Squirrel stew with onions, carrots, and some of my chicken of the woods mushrooms that I had froze. Cream of mushroom soup and 20 minutes in the insta-pot!
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5

Macs13 said:


> There's been a lull in posts on here, so I'm going to have to go with a non-venison meal from, well, right now. Lol.
> 
> Squirrel stew with onions, carrots, and some of my chicken of the woods mushrooms that I had froze. Cream of mushroom soup and 20 minutes in the insta-pot!
> View attachment 823448
> View attachment 823449
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I like it !!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I did Venison Stroganoff the other night... I got something pretty neat planned for this week... See if it turns out...


----------



## fishinfanatic19

breakfast


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Venison, Swiss mushroom, onion bombs....

Perfect lil handheld for an app or a main if ya eat a few.... Would go perfect with Brown Salt Water (aujus) opted for bbq sauce...

These work good with Reuben, sloppys, pb&j, Philly etc.... 

Didn't plate for crap and had butter on my lens lol


----------



## plugger

DEDGOOSE said:


> Venison, Swiss mushroom, onion bombs....
> 
> Perfect lil handheld for an app or a main if ya eat a few.... Would go perfect with Brown Salt Water (aujus) opted for bbq sauce...
> 
> These work good with Reuben, sloppys, pb&j, Philly etc....
> 
> Didn't plate for crap and had butter on my lens lol
> 
> View attachment 824669
> 
> 
> View attachment 824670


 These look really cool!


----------



## 1morebite

That looks/sounds amazing!
I may try a variation with canned venison.


----------



## GregRM

1morebite said:


> That looks/sounds amazing!
> I may try a variation with canned venison.


Thanks!
I would think canned venison would probably work out great for something like that


----------



## plugger

Bonnie picked venison steaks for Mother’s Day. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Did something I rarely do cook venison as well just venison... Broke out the cast....

Air fried Rosemary Redskins
Buffalo/Butter Skillet Corn

I do skillet corn alot a ways figured what the heck... Keeper

Plate job sucks, when I saw my Venny was overdone just hurried


----------



## plugger

DEDGOOSE said:


> Did something I rarely do cook venison as well just venison... Broke out the cast....
> 
> Air fried Rosemary Redskins
> Buffalo/Butter Skillet Corn
> 
> I do skillet corn alot a ways figured what the heck... Keeper
> 
> Plate job sucks, when I saw my Venny was overdone just hurried
> 
> View attachment 831076


 Looks great. Good crust while rare inside! Garlic bread in the back is a nice touch.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

plugger said:


> Looks great. Good crust while rare inside! Garlic bread in the back is a nice touch.


Thanks yeah I don't do Venny in big chunks very often... Really simple seasoning, took it to 120 pulled it.... 

Garlic toast my favorite I did this in air fryer for ,6 minutes I prefer grill or pan but it's alright in the air fryer...


----------



## plugger

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thanks yeah I don't do Venny in big chunks very often... Really simple seasoning, took it to 120 pulled it....
> 
> Garlic toast my favorite I did this in air fryer for ,6 minutes I prefer grill or pan but it's alright in the air fryer...


 We don't always, but usually sauté some mushrooms in butter to top venison. The mushrooms seem to add a beefiness.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

plugger said:


> We don't always, but usually sauté some mushrooms in butter to top venison. The mushrooms seem to add a beefiness.


Yeah day before I was tripping over blacks, huge flush in an unlikely spot.... I normally pick em give em away, didn't feel like it.... Should a snagged a few for the venison.... Oh well


----------



## Fish Hook

Venison Heart Kabobs after a morning of turkey hunting - Kind of like an Arrow going right through it?! Cut up and remove any fatty tissue and veins, then marinade for a couple days in the fridge your favorite marinade; this was with Aji Pepper paste, chopped garlic, olive oil and a splash of red wine vinegar. Only took like 4 minutes on a side on a 450 grill for a medium finish, which is why the veggies were started a little before the meat, but could have probably skewered them on each stick too. It turned out great! Don't throw away those hearts this fall fellas!


----------



## GregRM

Grilled venison backstrap with hollandaise sauce and skewered grilled veggies
Its just a powder hollandaise sauce. So simple but yet so good, probably one of my top favorite meals


----------



## deagansdad1

GregRM said:


> Grilled venison backstrap with hollandaise sauce and skewered grilled veggies
> Its just a powder hollandaise sauce. So simple but yet so good, probably one of my top favorite meals
> View attachment 832019


Gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoorzfool

GregRM said:


> Grilled venison backstrap with hollandaise sauce and skewered grilled veggies
> Its just a powder hollandaise sauce. So simple but yet so good, probably one of my top favorite meals
> View attachment 832019


Wow mouth watering  

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GregRM

deagansdad1 said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk





Outdoorzfool said:


> Wow mouth watering
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks! I normally cut up backstrap before I sit down to eat so I can just devour it haha, but I did give the plate some extra attention for the picture


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Air Fried Marinated and Seasoned Venison Kabobs

Ok this air fryer growing on me..... Gave the fixings a two hour marinade in Chacheres Steakhouse, than seasoned with TonyChacheres Bold Seasoning...

In the air fryer at 400 for between 6 and 7 minutes


Dude.... I know I used all this thing a French fry maker, but these were phenomenal.... Veggies tender crisp Venison perfectly cooked for me... One could add a couple minutes if they like it more done....

Charcoal wouldn't even be ready and these were done.... I'm shocked how good they turned out.... Damn good


----------



## 1morebite

Perfection Goose!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

1morebite said:


> Perfection Goose!


Thank you I was pleasantly surprised in the air fryer.... Easy peeezy....

The Tony Chacheres marinade was really good too.... I don't use marinades a ton but this was alot better than Lowrys....


----------



## plugger

Venison Kabobs 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

Casey suds he gets a little venison since he always helps find the deer. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13

Last night I went with a venison steak tossed into some hot oil on the cast pan and then I added some butter and fried up morels and walleye cheeks. Bingo bango, we're eating like kings. 









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## plugger

Venison Swiss Steak 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

Venison loin fresh off the grill. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

Venison Quesadillas. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

A good friend of ours from Wisconsin came up to his camp near us this week and we invited him over for dinner. He asked if we had any Buffalo meat left. After searching through the barn freezer I located an inside tenderloin that had somehow escaped being consumed earlier. I killed this animal in December of 2019 so it has been in the freezer for 2 1/2 years. Not to worry though, after being aged for 21 days in the walk-in cooler and then butchered and double wrapped in freezer paper, there was zero freezer burn on it.










After applying my rub and letting is soak in for a few hours in the fridge it was ready for browning and roasting...










Browned in olive oil on all 4 sides and the ends for a total cooking time of about 10 minutes, I remove it from the pan, cover it with tin foil and let it rest for 10-15 minutes while the oven is preheating to 250 degrees. Then it goes in the oven uncovered until the meat thermometer shows a temp of 140 degrees - perfect! I then cover it with tin foil again and let it rest for another 30 minutes before carving and serving...









A loaf of Elaine's Dutch Oven Bread was a nice touch...









Garden fresh asparagus...









Garden salad and a potato dish Elaine does on the grill rounded out the meal...









Since our friend is from Wisconsin I decided to get the fixings for their fav cocktail - Whiskey or Brandy "Old Fashioned". He tells me that there is more brandy sold in the state of Wisconsin than there is in the entire rest of the world combined...could be?


----------



## DEDGOOSE

StreetTacos


10 hr, marinade, quick sizzle a lil cilantro and red onion, splash of lime juice and drizzle of hot sauce...


----------



## BlackRhino

3 inch thick tenderloin with sautéed spinach and button mushrooms in zip sauce. Also black truffle compound butter. Extra rare.









Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRhino

plugger said:


> Venison Quesadillas.
> View attachment 836634
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


How are you not 500lbs with her cooking??

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjs180

Yep wonder the same thing, Plugger eats a lot of good meals!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Had a hankering again for spicy Garlic lo mein. I got the sauce perfect tonight... Nice bite but not reaching for milk or bread.... I was eating am I'm thinking wish I had someone to hand a.bowl, try this....


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

Venison hamburger Philly cheese steak tator tot casserole.


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

Complimented with a 2022 Busch light apple and Yuengling pilsner


----------



## Macs13

DEDGOOSE said:


> StreetTacos
> 
> 
> 10 hr, marinade, quick sizzle a lil cilantro and red onion, splash of lime juice and drizzle of hot sauce...
> 
> View attachment 837526


Your pics, man... are you a food photographer for a living? They always look so flawless. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Thrown together a couple of days ago. Homemade french fries, spicy sprouts, bluegill from ice season, and venison that was also deep fried (just salt, no breading).









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

The other thing I've been doing lately is cooking over the campfire in the backyard. This was salmon, venison, and there's a cob of corn wrapped in foil down in the embers.























Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Macs13 said:


> Your pics, man... are you a food photographer for a living? They always look so flawless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Lol thanks. I follow some local bars and restaurants on FB... I'll look at there postings and I'm going c'mon move this over there this needs this garnish... People eat with there eyes first... 

I am the least artistic person on.planet... I took photography in HS but mainly for the extracurricular activities in dark room. 
Some reason this comes easy... Before I cook I usually have it pictured how it's gonna look... Fill the plate, as many colors as possible,contrast, angle, balance... Really doesn't take long.... And the biggie don't mess with it to much seems more you mess with it the sloppier everything gets...

I'm in some cooking groups on FB people have high dollar cameras, lighting in there house, props lol


----------



## Macs13

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol thanks. I follow some local bars and restaurants on FB... I'll look at there postings and I'm going c'mon move this over there this needs this garnish... People eat with there eyes first...
> 
> I am the least artistic person on.planet... I took photography in HS but mainly for the extracurricular activities in dark room.
> Some reason this comes easy... Before I cook I usually have it pictured how it's gonna look... Fill the plate, as many colors as possible,contrast, angle, balance... Really doesn't take long.... And the biggie don't mess with it to much seems more you mess with it the sloppier everything gets...
> 
> I'm in some cooking groups on FB people have high dollar cameras, lighting in there house, props lol


Well you've got a gift

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

How about this one? 

I started with a pan full of freshly harvested oyster mushrooms and cooked them down in butter with onions and garlic. Then, I mixed in nearly al dente rotini, cream of mushroom soup, and a half can of IPA. Cooked it all down, pan seared a venison steak, and bam - dinner!









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite

Been a while since I posted on this thread.
Pure Michigan, all the way down to the local garlic bread!


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

Venison and wild hog flour enchiladas. Really more like wet burritos.. secret sauce. Hatch's enchilada sauce (2cans), 1 jar small jar Heinz beef gravy.
Toast em, white queso, enchilada sauce, gouda and cheddar. Cook till cheese is crispy.


----------



## Trap Star

Alright it's chicken but does my presentation challenge @DEDGOOSE ?


----------



## Wild Thing

Elaine isn’t here this week but she started Corning this Buffalo roast before she left so….no presentation awards here. Just great tasting Buffalo meat. I started it on low in the crock pot when I went to bed last night and couldn’t wait to have a corned beef (er…bison) sandwich for lunch when I got done spraying apple trees today.


----------



## Trap Star

Wild Thing said:


> Elaine isn’t here this week but she started Corning this Buffalo roast before she left so….no presentation awards here. Just great tasting Buffalo meat. I started it on low in the crock pot when I went to bed last night and couldn’t wait to have a corned beef (er…bison) sandwich for lunch when I got done spraying apple trees today.
> View attachment 846512


I must have missed my dinner invite in the mail.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 846497
> 
> Alright it's chicken but does my presentation challenge @DEDGOOSE ?


Looks awesome and not just the presentation, I'd tear that up...

Colors, full bowl, lil glimmer, good lighting.... Heck yeah 👍


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I freaked out last night get home about 1030.... Went shopping go to put stuff in the spare fridge/freezer everything in the freezer is starting to thaw.... Most of which is in there is venison and trout.... Thinking I don't wanna fire up the chest freezer right now.... Stuck.a thermometer in there and stayed up til the wee hours make sure it's cooling

Last thing I did last night was grab some ice packs for the cooler musta left door partially open...


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

You fellas gotta try this.
Debone chicken thighs.

Put 1/4 inch of wing sauce in one half and bbq in the other half.
Put the thighs in the muffin tin..skin up
Cook for a while and drain off fat..some times I do it twice. 
When skin is starting to brown...hit them again with the applicable sauce.

It is the moistest most succulent, perfectly seasoned thighs you ever had. Wife calls the chicken muffins. However with one side buffalo and one side bbq...I call it juxtaposed chicken. Boy I wanted to use that word today.


----------



## Trap Star

DEDGOOSE said:


> I freaked out last night get home about 1030.... Went shopping go to put stuff in the spare fridge/freezer everything in the freezer is starting to thaw.... Most of which is in there is venison and trout.... Thinking I don't wanna fire up the chest freezer right now.... Stuck.a thermometer in there and stayed up til the wee hours make sure it's cooling
> 
> Last thing I did last night was grab some ice packs for the cooler musta left door partially open...


I went out of town once and came home to one of my garage freezers out. This particular freezer was stacked with catfish from Erie. It was bad, all the fish was good but had catfish water all over and the liquid on the garage floor was rank.


----------



## Wild Thing

Trap Star said:


> I went out of town once and came home to one of my garage freezers out. This particular freezer was stacked with catfish from Erie. It was bad, all the fish was good but had catfish water all over and the liquid on the garage floor was rank.


That sucks for sure TS. Our power went out for 2 days during a storm a few years ago over Thanksgiving weekend. I had 2 freezers full of Buffalo meat (and other fish, game and veggies) - 1 in the basement and 1 in the pole barn. I couldn't get the large barn door open where the farm tractor and snow plow were parked because the opener was direct wired and the linkage wouldn't clear the finished off ceiling in order to manually open the door. I had a portable generator but I had to pull window screens to run extension cords to the freezers and I had to snow blow my way to the back of the barn to hook up to that freezer. The power came back on for a while and then went out again for another day and a half. The next year I had a Generac standby generator. At 8K it was a pretty major expense but I have peace of mind and I can run everything in the cabin and the barn at the same time on the generator (16K). Let it snow....


----------



## Macs13

Dinner last night. Venison kabobs on the fire.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

Venison straps pounded/cubed. Lightly breaded..I use pancake batter. Blackened. Whorederves for the evening's festivities. When the truck broke today, I took a half day, took out 4 pizza doughs, and called the "secret circle of friendship" for an old school.... Champagne Jam. 

Tonight we steal tommorow's happiness. That's what we call a hang over. JK. We don't drink hard. But it is cool in today's world that multiple couples and people still get out for a dinner party


----------



## Dirty Sanchez




----------



## Dirty Sanchez

Dough, sauce, Genoa salami, provalone, pepperoni, mozz...the take your pic..shrooms, jalapenos, onions, primo Italian sausage


----------



## greense1

Not sure how it managed to stay hidden but found my last piece of backstrap in the freezer and grilled it up today. Did not disappoint.


----------



## GregRM

Simple venison pan pizza. Store bought ball of dough, sauce made by mixing a can of tomato paste with some water, a ball of mozzerella torn and spread evenly making sure to get some in-between the pan and the crust to get the crispy charred cheese effect on the outer edges of the crust, and finally some heavily seasoned ground venison on top. In the oven at 425 20-25 minutes or until the cheese is browned. 

I would like to spend more time on the sauce and make my own dough but this was just a quick way to satisfy that pizza craving and use up a package of ground venison. I always keep a couple store bought balls of dough in the freezer for that reason haha


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

greense1 said:


> Not sure how it managed to stay hidden but found my last piece of backstrap in the freezer and grilled it up today. Did not disappoint.
> View attachment 850394


That looks like perfection!


----------



## ReallyBigFish

I was in the freezer today and saw we’re down to one piece of backstrap. Good thing season is only a few weeks away.


----------



## BlackRhino

ReallyBigFish said:


> I was in the freezer today and saw we’re down to one piece of backstrap. Good thing season is only a few weeks away.


My wife wanted venison fillets tonight, had to break it to her, we are out. Dang! She never wants steak unless it's venison backstraps...

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## deagansdad1

GregRM said:


> Simple venison pan pizza. Store bought ball of dough, sauce made by mixing a can of tomato paste with some water, a ball of mozzerella torn and spread evenly making sure to get some in-between the pan and the crust to get the crispy charred cheese effect on the outer edges of the crust, and finally some heavily seasoned ground venison on top. In the oven at 425 20-25 minutes or until the cheese is browned.
> 
> I would like to spend more time on the sauce and make my own dough but this was just a quick way to satisfy that pizza craving and use up a package of ground venison. I always keep a couple store bought balls of dough in the freezer for that reason haha
> 
> View attachment 852673
> 
> 
> View attachment 852674


Damn that looks great 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I've posted this before.... It just felt like a Soup day. Mom used to always make it, I nailed it today.... Added a lil too much barley but will thin it out, maybe lol

Venison Barley Soup


----------



## Macs13

I make a habit of saving the ribs as well and that fatty doe from a week ago had nice rib meat so I made a Crock Pot chili. Beans, Ro-tel, an onion, sauces and spices, and cubed chunks of rib meat. It turned out delicious. 

This is day after. Chili for breakfast? What am I, a hobo? Throw an egg and Sriracha on there and you've got breakfast, captain!









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer

Lmao. If your a hobo than that makes 2 of us Macs, I do that same thing with eggs on chili. Big piece of toast for dipping DANG its good.

But one thing I haven’t done is use the rib meat on a deer. The ole man that taught me how to butcher deer made me cut the ribs strips out, then fillet the red meat from the ribs taking an hour to end up with a handful of pure red meat to be ground. Also made me do it to the shanks which come to find out left hole is one of my favorite pieces of meat after braising for a day. Maybe he did this to teach me knife control. Either way I owe him a visit and some venison as his deer hunting days are done. I promise I will be experimenting with rib meat this year.


----------



## hypox

Venison pepper steak


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's

I have recently begun doing my ribs in a slow cooker with about 1 inch of water added to the bottom. It tends to remove the fat much better from between the meat layers than when I used the pressure cooker. I still save the thicker sections to grind into burger after removing the larger portions of fat like you would filet a fish. After 6 - hours, the bones pull out and 5 minutes on the grill with sweet baby rays makes for some mighty fine eating! Of course you should leave one bone in so you can eat like a neaderthal!


----------



## Trap Star

I need to knock it out of the park at work next week with a venison roast, taters n carrots in the crock pot. I have enough back strap I know I'm going to use that for the meat. Not roast and I know yall will criticize but I've had it in the pot and it's unreal tender. Any recipes or advice? I'm tagging @DEDGOOSE bc he is apparently the chef of this group.


----------



## plugger




----------



## Gamekeeper

Trap Star said:


> I need to knock it out of the park at work next week with a venison roast, taters n carrots in the crock pot. I have enough back strap I know I'm going to use that for the meat. Not roast and I know yall will criticize but I've had it in the pot and it's unreal tender. Any recipes or advice? I'm tagging @DEDGOOSE bc he is apparently the chef of this group.


Lots of garlic, 1 cup red wine, and lots of thyme
I don’t find blackstrap all that good slow cooked. Prefer grilling it.


----------



## RHRoss

plugger said:


> View attachment 860199


COORS LIGHT? Come on man, you can do better.


----------



## Fish Hook

Sunday Funday. Since I am letting the place rest from the hunting pressure a few days, we decided to make Italian for dinner. I used 2 pounds of ground venison (running low, have enough left for a couple batches of chili) and a pound of breakfast sausage, sauteed onion, celery and garlic, 1 1/2 cups breadcrumbs and a 3 eggs and seasonings. Roll 'em up and bake them on 350, moving them around a couple times. Made some homemade sauce (using canned tomato sauce, diced tomatoes, onion, garlic, seasonings) and small can of tomato paste, simmering for 5 hours. Let the buck balls swim for a few hours at the end. Wife made homemade pasta and garlic toast. Have enough meatballs left to vacuum seal 3 or 4 packets for the next sauce day. Pretty good while watching football!


----------



## bobberbill

Meatballs like that are good cooked in the smoker. Just lightly smoked.


----------



## Trap Star




----------



## DEDGOOSE

Venison stuffed Pepper Soup.

I've never cooked with Venison Burger, buddy got a deer done at ebels specified no burger and he ended up with some, asked if I wanted any said I'll try a few pounds.....

Only noticeable difference besides no fat is this stuff is tough to break up... Part of that I was using a new Tfal it and it's really slick...

I've made this a few times and it always turns out really tasty, with venison there was no noticeable difference...


----------



## plugger

Venison “Grilling Steak”. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wasman2.

DEDGOOSE said:


> Venison stuffed Pepper Soup.
> 
> I've never cooked with Venison Burger, buddy got a deer done at ebels specified no burger and he ended up with some, asked if I wanted any said I'll try a few pounds.....
> 
> Only noticeable difference besides no fat is this stuff is tough to break up... Part of that I was using a new Tfal it and it's really slick...
> 
> I've made this a few times and it always turns out really tasty, with venison there was no noticeable difference...
> 
> View attachment 869885


One of my favorites do you add brown sugar?


----------



## mich buckmaster

jiggin is livin said:


> I have made a lot of things with venison, but never bacon. That looks amazing!!
> 
> I gotta try it.
> I use Maple Bacon from LEM, OH MY!!!! IT is SO good and easy to make.


----------



## jiggin is livin

I am doing it this year! Along with jerky at my Wife and Son's request. I haven't done jerky in a few years. 

Thinking about doing it with ground venison, never have done that way yet. Might do a bit of both, just in case we don't like it the same.


----------



## flighthunter

My opinion. The ground is easier to make, but it’s not the same as whole muscle. The biggest miss is the chew/texture.


----------



## Wasman2.

Salt and pepper dash with evo and a hot grill. It's going to be quick. Butter topped when pulled for rest. 

Country on hunters 🤠👍


----------



## Night Moves

Yesterday I ground 55 pound of burger and made 19 lbs. of Italian sausage and 31 lbs. of breakfast sausage. I still have about 30 lbs. that will be going into smoked sausages. I also put up a lot of steaks and stew meat. Not bad for two deer.


----------



## fishdip

Tenderloin browned in flour,garlic salt,paprika & pepper added half cup water,PF CHANGS MANGO SWEET & SOUR,pineapple and dill pickles simmed for 45 minutes,served over rice and roasted cauliflower.


----------



## Mike

Mushroom risotto topped with braised venison (slow cooked in beef broth, seasoned with onion, garlic, pepper, dried mushroom powder, and parsley). Sauce was thickened and added a dash of white wine.


----------



## fishnpbr

Nothin fancy. First week of deer camp on my new 3 burner Camp Chef stove and heavy griddle. Grilled venison steak dusted with Montreal Steak Seasoning and fried taters n onions. Both were done in butter and olive oil. Simple but quite good after an all day sit in da woods.


----------



## plugger

Did something different tonight. Put potatoes, onions, snow peas, and broccoli florets in a foil package along with cubed venison loin. The loin was sautéed and the veggies had some olive oil. A pat of butter on top and in the oven 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

This came out pretty good. I forgot to put in mushrooms, and I will do that next time. I used a beefy seasoning on the venison, rosemary, thyme and basil. I think it was a good choice. I cooked the packets at 400 for 20 minutes and I thought it could of gone longer. Bonnie said it was just right so its 20 minutes next time.


----------



## Trap Star

Venison fajitas.


----------



## plugger

Trap Star said:


> Venison fajitas.
> View attachment 872177


Looks good. I see venison, onions and peppers, have you ever tried mushrooms?


----------



## Trap Star

plugger said:


> Looks good. I see venison, onions and peppers, have you ever tried mushrooms?


 I have not, sound good. Just regular pizza mushrooms as I call them? Haven't done much cooking with different types.


----------



## plugger

Trap Star said:


> I have not, sound good. Just regular pizza mushrooms as I call them? Haven't done much cooking with different types.


 I would slice some mini bellas or white caps and sauté them with your onions and peppers. In most everything we do with venison Bonnie, and I think mushrooms add a lot.


----------



## Trap Star

plugger said:


> I would slice some mini bellas or white caps and sauté them with your onions and peppers. In most everything we do with venison Bonnie, and I think mushrooms add a lot.


Stand by, I've added to the next recipe. Thanks.


----------



## BucksandDucks

Venison burger mixed with sweet Italian sausage Italian meatloaf. Basically a giant meatball









Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RHRoss

I haven’t figured out how to post pictures, yet, but my daughter (21) is a nut for chili, and has been since she was a little girl, but won’t eat Venison ( probably from all the Deer she seen hanging and processed growing up). I grind my burger 75% to 25%, I made some Chili, she’s home from school for the Holidays, she asked if it was Venison, I lied, she had a couple bowls, and said it’s the best Chili I’ve ever made, lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE

plugger said:


> I would slice some mini bellas or white caps and sauté them with your onions and peppers. In most everything we do with venison Bonnie, and I think mushrooms add a lot.


Exactly.... I add mushrooms to alot of stuff normally does t have it.... Mushrooms add alot of flavor


----------



## Night Moves

Anybody have a simple, good recipe for venison jerkey from ground venison? I have a smoker.


----------



## fishdip

Veni burger veni Italian sausage 3 cloves garlic fresh basil oregano 2 eggs Italian bread crumbs Linguine and my homemade sauce with melted mozzarella and parmesan


----------



## plugger

Bonnie made up a pot of venison stew on home made biscuits. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Rando Wilson

Night Moves said:


> Anybody have a simple, good recipe for venison jerkey from ground venison? I have a smoker.


I've always used a jerky shooter and high mountain jerky seasoning. I don't have a smoker and use a dehydrater, im sure it would be better smoked.


----------



## plugger

Rando Wilson said:


> I've always used a jerky shooter and high mountain jerky seasoning. I don't have a smoker and use a dehydrater, im sure it would be better smoked.


 I think ground jerky is better in a dehydrator. Ground meat tends to be bitter if its smoked even a little too long.


----------



## Grandriverrat

Mike said:


> Into the pressure canner. Added onion and garlic to this batch.
> View attachment 871619


One of our favorites!


----------



## Grandriverrat

BucksandDucks said:


> Venison burger mixed with sweet Italian sausage Italian meatloaf. Basically a giant meatball
> View attachment 872209
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Garlic bread , a dube, and a nap! Looks awesome’


----------



## Rando Wilson

plugger said:


> I think ground jerky is better in a dehydrator. Ground meat tends to be bitter if its smoked even a little too long.


Interesting. If you dont have a dehydrater you can use your oven. Had a friend do that and it turns out good


----------



## DEDGOOSE

plugger said:


> I think ground jerky is better in a dehydrator. Ground meat tends to be bitter if its smoked even a little too long.


I would agree with that.... Not from Jerky experience but meatloaves better make them small or smoke em hot and fast as ground meat is a sponge for smoke...


----------



## GregRM

plugger said:


> I think ground jerky is better in a dehydrator. Ground meat tends to be bitter if its smoked even a little too long.





DEDGOOSE said:


> I would agree with that.... Not from Jerky experience but meatloaves better make them small or smoke em hot and fast as ground meat is a sponge for smoke...


Good to know. It makes sense


----------



## Polkahero

Venison Shepherd's Pie, didn't have enough potatoes for the top layer.


----------



## Chappy410

I made a venison meatloaf and then cut a buttercup squash in half. After cleaning the seeds and strings out of the squash, I added a couple pats of butter, some brown sugar, and some honey to the pockets in the squash halves. After adding some salt and pepper, I stuffed each half with the venison meat loaf. Put that in the oven to bake. It was ready to eat in a couple hours..
Absolutely mouth watering..


----------



## GregRM

Venison tempura 
Cut venison steaks against the grain into about 1/4in strips. Layered them on paper towels and got some moisture out. Seasoned with salt and pepper and then dropped into batter and fried.
Used some Kikkoman tempura mix I have.
It was pretty good, I like the "lightness" of the tempura coating.


----------



## throughtheice88

I pretty much always cut back straps into steaks. Just always have I guess. Finally decided to try something different. Kept the backstrap whole but cut in half. Found a recipe for stuffed backstrap.









Butterfly the backstraps open lengthwise. I seasoned to taste with a buttery steakhouse rub. Sauté mushrooms and onions in butter.









Combine onions and mushrooms with cream cheese, fresh cut parsley, and bacon crumbles. Proceed to spread mixture over the backstraps. Don't be afraid to go heavy.









Lay strips of bacon on a sheet, move stuffed backstrap onto bacon, and proceed to wrap the bacon around the backstrap. Once fully wrapped, I added a bit more rub to the top directly on the bacon. Bake at 350 for roughly 45 minutes and whola, stuffed bacon wrapped backstraps. My family proceeded to devour them. Quite the dish. Would make a great entrée for a special occasion.


----------



## plugger

You might also like some feta cheese when you do this.


----------



## Wasman2.

I would prefer gorgonzola instead of feta. Personal choice.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Wasman2. said:


> I would prefer gorgonzola instead of feta. Personal choice.


Yeah why would you ruin a good meal by putting a dirty Gym sock on it 

@plugger 

😁


----------



## RMH

I do this often.... pretty much the same but I throw in diced jalapenos into the mix. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wasman2.

DEDGOOSE said:


> Yeah why would you ruin a good meal by putting a dirty Gym sock on it
> 
> @plugger
> 
> 😁


I'm not a feta fan. 

Blue cheese Is my fav. Pinwheels under a broiler. Yum 😋


----------



## GregRM

Speaking of feta.. Made this earlier this evening. Thick pork chop pan fried in duck fat (purchased) until cooked with a crispy crust. Onions in pan till cooked, add in balsamic vinegar and brown sugar until sauce is thick. Feta on top once its plated. And man it was great.
Feta is good for balancing out and adding flavors, imo










Recipe: Balsamic Pork Chops


----------



## jscheel

Easy peasy air fried chunk of backstrap.


----------



## Mike

Truffle pesto linguine topped with grilled venison. Finished with a mushroom cream sauce and a sprinkle of parsley.


----------



## PQuinn

Venison Crostini w/ garlic/herb cheese and creamy horseradish sauce. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Mongolian Venison and Spicy Garlic Ramen Noodles.

In one of the new years threads someone made oil infused with garlic and Chili flakes.... It hit me I've done something similar with ramens.... I'm sick of rice so why not.... Infused the oil with the garlic and Chili flakes, made up a sauce with a handful of things from my Asian shelf... 
Worked out well, Mongolian is pretty sweet and the spicy noodles were a nice offset ... 

30 minutes to make 10 minutes to eat hour to clean up the ransacked kitchen and wash a pile of dishes😂


----------

